

Looking for co-founder - r u a hacker? - ideas101

If u r a hacker and want to dedicate your time for some good chunk of equity then respond here ...
======
dfranke
Enough, please. This is the third time in two days that you've posted this
request. Also, "u r" is not inspiring confidence in anyone.

~~~
ideas101
my idea is related to what i'm doing here from last 2 days - in a way i'm
testing what clicks!

~~~
mixmax
not this

